# St. Mary's River Trip 4/10-4/12



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Bump...just in case anyone would like to join us.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Hhhhmmm....extremely temptimg :-?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

So its a friday saturday sunday thing? what time friday? early, afternoon? I was thinking of doing a half day at work and mabey heading up.....



L.R.


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks like a great trip.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hmmm, I will talk to the wife.


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

We're planning to arrive around 2pm.   Last trip we came from different areas and shared cell numbers and it worked out great.
One thing about this portion of the St. Mary's...it's pretty isolated with little boat traffic.   
The more the merrier!

Another link about the river
http://www.captdick.net/Float the St Mary Article.htm


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like I will be there Thursday - Saturday with the whole family.


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

The St. Marys is flooded at this time, along with most rivers in North/Panhandle Fl. and South Ga. so we've decided to check out
this instead.

http://www.sas.usace.army.mil/lakes/russell/ 

http://www.scfishingreport.com/Pages/bodies_of_water/lakes/lake_russell/map 

From the army corp site.

Island camping is allowed on those islands that are not within view of a roadway, boat ramp, or park area.


----------

